# Tried A Band Saw Box



## W.Y. (Dec 21, 2011)

I have not made any of these for many years so I drew up a pattern and had a go at it to see if I still remembered how.
Started the glue-up of the blank yesterday afternoon at 2.00    and had it totally done and finish applied before going to bed.


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful.  I tried my first a while back and it was a disaster so I put the idea on the shelf.  I think I am going to pull it back down and see what I can do.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2011)

That's really nice William!


----------



## Whaler (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work William.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 21, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOW. Makes me REALLY interested to see what can be done in the shape of a skull.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2011)

That's awesome work.


----------



## moke (Dec 21, 2011)

William,
Your design is fantastic, your execution flawless....well done


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW!  Really beautiful William. Very impressive!


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 21, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> Beautiful.  I tried my first a while back and it was a disaster so I put the idea on the shelf.  I think I am going to pull it back down and see what I can do.  Thanks for sharing.



By all means do that. Would love to see it when you get it finished.
They are quite easy to make and it goes quickly with a little organization in the gue up steps  . Although I started with just boards at two PM  yesterday and had to plane and saw them to size    before gluing up the block , I am a night hawk  :biggrin:   so worked on it part of the evening as well and sprayed coats of laquer  during commercials  while watching Jay Leno between 12.30 and 1.30 AM :wink:


----------



## markgum (Dec 21, 2011)

great looking box.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 21, 2011)

cooooooool! :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Dec 21, 2011)

Great work and a beautiful finished box!


----------



## Papo (Dec 21, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeee!!!! Mikie I like it..
Hey William what happen to the scroll site you had 
If you still have it please tell me the sites name cause I lose it.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice looking box.  As usual your work is stunning


----------



## boxerman (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice box there Bill.


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 21, 2011)

Papo said:


> Niceeeeeeeee!!!! Mikie I like it..
> Hey William what happen to the scroll site you had
> If you still have it please tell me the sites name cause I lose it.



Long time no see Papo .

That was about seven years ago and after the first six months or so there was so much interest  in it while  I was adding new boards that I re-named it to Woodworking Friends   http://wmyoung.proboards.com/index.cgi?  The turning board is now the most active by far among all the others.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice piece of work.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful box. That is a neat design. Great job.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 22, 2011)

Bill it's a beautiful Box, so many drawers, and a beautiful design,. Thanks for staying with wood work, you've shown a lot of us many techniques and tricks.
Merry Christmas ..


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship, as usual, William.


----------



## JimB (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## animefan (Dec 22, 2011)

Great looking box.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice box!!!  Good clean lines!!!


----------



## ronin2024 (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW.  That is a beautiful box.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love the design!


----------



## holmqer (Dec 22, 2011)

I am always impressed by these bandsaw boxes, and this is one of the better that I've seen.


----------

